# Streaming media



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm sure there's already a thread for this but I can't find it. I would welcome info on sites which offer videos and streaming.

I found KING FM the other day & I'm currently listening to Callas' Lucia.

And there's this Classical TV.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Medici TV has a some free concerts, and there is a subscription service for Video on Demand.

Met Player has opera video and audio broadcasts for US14.95 a month, with a seven day free trial subscription.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

http://www.classicaltv.com/ has a free section. You'll have to hunt around a bit as there's lots of items there and the search function is only mediocre, but it has some gems like the Laurent Pelly "La Belle Helene"

e: how in the world did I miss the existing link to ClassicalTV in the OP? I'll preserve my stupidity for others to mock as they see fit.

e2: For some additional content in this post, I'll add links to:
http://www.operacast.com/
http://classicalwebcast.com/europe.htm
http://operanut.com/radio.htm


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

rgz said:


> http://www.classicaltv.com/ has a free section. You'll have to hunt around a bit as there's lots of items there and *the search function is only mediocre*, but it has some gems like the Laurent Pelly "La Belle Helene"


Some time ago I made a list of all the free productions I wanted to see in Classical TV (it doesn't include La Belle Helene as I have that on DVD.

Gluck: Orphee et Eurydice
http://www.classicaltv.com/v1252/opera/gluck-orphee-et-eurydice

Gluck: Alceste
http://www.classicaltv.com/v1121/opera/gluck-alceste

Puccini: La Boheme (ENO)
http://www.classicaltv.com/v1104/opera/puccini-la-boheme-eno

Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
http://www.classicaltv.com/v1116/opera/wagner-tristan-und-isolde

Richard Strauss: Adriadne auf Naxos
http://www.classicaltv.com/v1117/opera/richard-strauss-adriadne-auf-naxos

Ravel: Heure Espagnole, L' (Opéra de Lyon)
http://www.classicaltv.com/v1202/opera/ravel-heure-espagnole-l-opra-de-lyon

Gounod: Romeo & Juliette (Film)
http://www.classicaltv.com/v664/opera/gounod-romeo-and-juliette-film

Weill: Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny
http://www.classicaltv.com/v1118/opera/weill-aufstieg-und-fall-der-stadt-mahagonny

New York Philharmonic: Le Grand Macabre
http://www.classicaltv.com/v1141/user/new-york-philharmonic-le-grande-macabre

Britten: Owen Wingrave (film
http://www.classicaltv.com/v886/opera/britten-owen-wingrave-film

Britten: Curlew River (Aix-en-provence Festival)
http://www.classicaltv.com/v889/opera/britten-curlew-river-aix-en-provence-festival

Offenbach: Orphee aux Enfers (La Monnaie)
http://www.classicaltv.com/v899/opera/offenbach-orphee-aux-enfers-la-monnaie

Johann Strauss II: Simplicius (Zurich Opera)
http://www.classicaltv.com/v1122/opera/johann-strauss-ii-simplicius-zurich-opera

Julia Migenes: Diva on the Verge
http://www.classicaltv.com/v1115/opera/julia-migenes-diva-on-the-verge

Veronica Villarroel: The Accidental Diva
http://www.classicaltv.com/v1215/opera/veronica-villarroel-the-accidental-diva

London Masterclasses: Singing with Sherrill Milne
http://www.classicaltv.com/v844/classical-music/london-masterclasses-singing-with-sherrill-milne

London Master Classes: Conducting with Benjamin Zander
http://www.classicaltv.com/v847/cla...aster-classes-conducting-with-benjamin-zander

Cecilia Bartoli with Giardino Armonico - Viva Vivaldi
http://www.classicaltv.com/v1184/classical-music/cecilia-bartoli-with-giardino-armonico-viva-vivaldi

Emma Kirkby Recital
http://www.classicaltv.com/v876/classical-music/emma-kirkby-recital

Della Jones Recital: Dramatic Heroines in Song
http://www.classicaltv.com/v869/classical-music/della-jones-recital-dramatic-heroines-in-song

Jose Cura at the Barbican: A Passion for Verdi
http://www.classicaltv.com/v1124/classical-music/jose-cura-at-the-barbican-a-passion-for-verdi

Ramon Vargas Recital
http://www.classicaltv.com/v900/classical-music/ramon-vargas-recital

Felicity Lott and Thomas Allen Recital
http://www.classicaltv.com/v882/classical-music/felicity-lott-and-thomas-allen-recital

The Story of the Gramophone: Caruso For All
http://www.classicaltv.com/v812/classical-music/the-story-of-the-gramophone-caruso-for-all


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

That's great, thanks! I wish they weren't so hit-and-miss on subtitles though. Been wanting to watch Tristan und Isolde but without subs, well....


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Wow, Natalie, thanks a lot! I was considering whether I should purchase Curlew River or not, and you've just saved me some bucks!


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

I have fallen in love Spotify. It has examples of most musical genres, including a great deal of classical music I would never have expected to find there (listening to Kalevi Aho's 13th Symphony there now). One can stream for free and download for a subscription. The only downside is that ads can intrude between tracks between in the free version.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Parterre Box has a section called Unnatural Acts of Opera - lots of interesting and historical audio performances.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I found this site and it looks like you can listen/download for free if you live in the US.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

sospiro said:


> I found this site and it looks like you can listen/download for free if you live in the US.


Beware of these sites, Annie, sometimes they're too good to be true, virus infested, traps for identity theft, not to forget copyright violations.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Beware of these sites, Annie, sometimes they're too good to be true, virus infested, traps for identity theft, not to forget copyright violations.


Sound advice. I'm always very careful & therefore miss out on all sorts of stuff. I'm not very tech-minded so would be in the 'proverbial' if my PC got infested.


----------



## Der Fliegende Amerikaner (Feb 26, 2011)

I love my Met Player subscription. It's well worth the $15 a month for unlimited access to the archives of the world's greatest opera house (yes, I'm very biased towards the Met). I live in SF and I usually attend at least a few operas during its fall season. This year, I was so pleased with Met Player that I decided to forgo going to SF Opera as I realized Met Player's quality was so good and the signing is probably better.

My favorite archive would have to be Nozze with Terfel at Figaro, Fleming as La Contessa, and Bartoli as Susanna. That must been a hot ticket. Croft is a very fine Conte. It's interesting that De Niese had her Met debut as Marcelina and then a decade later to perform the role of one of the principals, Susanna.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Der Fliegende Amerikaner said:


> I love my Met Player subscription. It's well worth the $15 a month for unlimited access to the archives of the world's greatest opera house (yes, I'm very biased towards the Met). I live in SF and I usually attend at least a few operas during its fall season. This year, I was so pleased with Met Player that I decided to forgo going to SF Opera as I realized Met Player's quality was so good and the signing is probably better.
> 
> My favorite archive would have to be Nozze with Terfel at Figaro, Fleming as La Contessa, and Bartoli as Susanna. That must been a hot ticket. Croft is a very fine Conte. It's interesting that De Niese had her Met debut as Marcelina and then a decade later to perform the role of one of the principals, Susanna.


I love the Met as well, but the San Francisco Opera is a fine company too. I got a 6-month subscription to MetPlayer, it's been three months and so far I've only managed to watch two videos.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

It's 03:45 in UK & I'm sitting listening to a live stream of Don Quichotte. I must be mad.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Completely barking.









Is it proving worth it?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Completely barking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes.









DQ is about to attack the windmills.


----------



## delallan (Jan 4, 2011)

I took a full year's subscription to the MET player as well and LOVE it. I was unaware that there were so many other offerings online though, and have bookmarked the free performances that Mamascarlatti listed for us.
I am learning so much from reading through the posts that you have all made. This is a wonderful community.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

delallan said:


> I took a full year's subscription to the MET player as well and LOVE it. I was unaware that there were so many other offerings online though, and have bookmarked the free performances that Mamascarlatti listed for us.
> I am learning so much from reading through the posts that you have all made. This is a wonderful community.


Welcome dellalan and hope you stick around:tiphat:.

Many of the Met Player broadcasts are also on DVD so so might care to vote for some of them in our TOP 100 Opera DVDs project.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm thinking maybe we should compile a list of free online opera performances? Especially since there seems to be quite a few of them out on the Internets, like the ones on classicaltv.com and the slightly illegal ones on Youtube ...


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

Aksel said:


> I'm thinking maybe we should compile a list of free online opera performances? Especially since there seems to be quite a few of them out on the Internets, like the ones on classicaltv.com and the slightly illegal ones on Youtube ...


I noticed that after youtube allowed people to post videos that exceed 15 minutes, some videos of whole operas popped up. I make sure to download through www.keepvid.com in case the video disappears before I've watched it through:lol:


----------



## delallan (Jan 4, 2011)

The next opera that I am going to watch (tomorrow evening) on MET Player is 'Tristan und Isolde', with Ben Heppner and Jane Eaglen. Can't wait!!

Peace,
Del


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

karenpat said:


> I noticed that after youtube allowed people to post videos that exceed 15 minutes, some videos of whole operas popped up. I make sure to download through www.keepvid.com in case the video disappears before I've watched it through:lol:


Other good YouTube downloading software - which is free - is the imaginatively named YouTube Downloader. It's incredibly easy to use, and it does the trick.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Anyone using Firefox or Chrome should use the YousableTube Fix addon, which not only lets you download audio and video of any videos, but also lets you configure loads of other options. For instance, I have every video set to automatically choose the highest available quality, and to start buffering it but not play until I click the play button. So I can open multiple tabs of videos at one time and let them buffer in the background in highest quality while I watch one.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia live streaming


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

MediciTV have renewed their website. For those not familiar with MediciTV: they are not specialized in opera, although they have some complete operas on there (not the same ones as those on Met player). They are a classical music website with concerts (orchestral, chamber, piano, vocal), documentaries, portraits, ballets, operas and so on. There are some 600 items on there and they add new ones on a regular basis. Most of the famous names - past and present - are included. A subscription only costs 8 Euros per month. I watch one or two things from MediciTV per week and combined with Met player you sorta get a bit (or a lot) of everything classical music has to offer.

http://www.medici.tv/


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for the update Gaston


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

The Berliner Philharmoniker have free concerts online. No opera, but some concert performances (eg the Nightingale) and recitals.

http://www.digitalconcerthall.com/


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Not really streaming but some nice little guides for someone new to opera

Seattle Opera Spotlights


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> Not really streaming but some nice little guides for someone new to opera
> 
> Seattle Opera Spotlights


Hey Annie these look great. Seattle opera seem really very good with their education/publicity programme.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Otello on live streaming

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xibx6v_otello-live-depuis-l-opera-royal-de-liege-wallonie_music


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

sospiro said:


> Otello on live streaming
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xibx6v_otello-live-depuis-l-opera-royal-de-liege-wallonie_music


Fancy. Too bad I'm two hours late and already have things to do tonight.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I currently buy on demand from Met Player. At $3.99/pop ($4.99 for HD) it's a better deal unless you're watching more than one per week (I usually average 2/month).


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Couchie said:


> I currently buy on demand from Met Player. At $3.99/pop ($4.99 for HD) it's a better deal unless you're watching more than one per week (I usually average 2/month).


Don't you have to watch them in one go? Not sure I would have the time to do that - I usually get enough time to myself for one act a night.

What I like about subscribing is - you can dip into things; you don't have to keep watching if it's a terrible performance; you can watch one act here and there; and you can stream a huge number of audio performances, including some real rarities like Mignon.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Don't you have to watch them in one go? Not sure I would have the time to do that - I usually get enough time to myself for one act a night.
> 
> What I like about subscribing is - you can dip into things; you don't have to keep watching if it's a terrible performance; you can watch one act here and there; and you can stream a huge number of audio performances, including some real rarities like Mignon.


I've been a subscriber for 5 months. I have one month left on my 6-month subscription (they have a 6-month deal for guild members). I have watched 3 videos so far - 1 documentary and 2 operas. I knew that this thing wasn't for me.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> I've been a subscriber for 5 months. I have one month left on my 6-month subscription (they have a 6-month deal for guild members). I have watched 3 videos so far - 1 documentary and 2 operas. I knew that this thing wasn't for me.


I must admit that my subscription is suspended while I get through a few more DVDs from the library and reduce my UWP, but I'm planning to restart soon because I want to see Boris and a couple of others.

What was it that didn't work for you, Alma?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> What was it that didn't work for you, Alma?


The UWP is the problem. If I didn't have any DVD's/blu-rays in my UWP I wouldn't feel guilty about buying more and more. Since I do feel guilty, I feel the obligation of bringing down the UWP (I never manage to cut down to much less than 45 and it often creeps up above 50 again). Then, I never have time for MetPlayer; I already watch as many operas as I can handle or have time for every week, then the subscription remains idle. For me, the subscription would only make sense if I managed to completely eliminate the UWP.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Listening to Live from the Met Il Trovatore. Sondra Radvanovsky doesn't sound too good, strident & forced. Marcelo Àlvarez sounds even worse than he looks but Dima sounds divine. Choruses are good.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Don't you have to watch them in one go? Not sure I would have the time to do that - I usually get enough time to myself for one act a night.
> 
> What I like about subscribing is - you can dip into things; you don't have to keep watching if it's a terrible performance; you can watch one act here and there; and you can stream a huge number of audio performances, including some real rarities like Mignon.


I suppose if you're one of those people (cough Almaviva) who has seen hundreds of operas and you know what you like what you have said is the best option. I myself still have many operas to see, even the lesser operas of biggies like Verdi and Puccini, so I use Met mostly to listen to operas I haven't yet seen. When I buy, I'm in for the whole thing, this is after all the Met so I assume the performance isn't completely abysmal (although I imagine I have far lower standards than seasoned opera-gurus), and I grant the same benefit of the doubt when I purchase on-demand hollywood's latest excrement, so for myself this seems to be the best option.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I subscribe to spotify..a swedish-english streeming service that is avaiable only in a few countries. It is extreemly good! Like a million tunes, jukebox. Check out if you are in a spotify-country, and send me a message if you need invite. Then it is free, with some advertising. But I absolutely reccomend you..premium membership, or another membership for half the price, but without mobile-facilities, and some other things.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

An excellent source of full operas is the YouTube channel belonging to the indefatigable Oedipus Coloneus (previously known as Oedipus Tyrannus).

Right now I'm enjoying every campy moment of the Opéra de Paris Giulio Cesare with Dessay, Zazzo, Dumaux, Leonard, etc in HD. 
http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=18CB45AC19771CB7
(the playlist ran out but the whole opera is there if you hunt for it)

Among many others you will also find the zany ENO Fairy Queen
http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=2B90AB2199DF3A0C

La Serva Padrona
http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=0B5C60B7B3CAD13C

And a traditional looking Lully Atys with D'Oustrac and Rivenq
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?p=PL0679919BCC4B3AC7


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice, Natalie. But is this legal? I mean, is the guy stepping on copyrights or something?


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Grooveshark is a place where you can listen to music on demand. Far from spotify, but maybe worth checking out.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

I haven't seen anyone mention this yet: Starting June 26 (my birthday, as it happens) and for the following week, the Guardian will offer a free online stream of David McVicar's current Glyndebourne Meistersinger.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/2011/may/16/glyndebourne-live-opera-stream?INTCMP=SRCH


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

amfortas said:


> I haven't seen anyone mention this yet: Starting June 26 (my birthday, as it happens)


You should add it to the 'calendar' then we can bombard you with silly smilies & even sillier messages 



amfortas said:


> and for the following week, the Guardian will offer a free online stream of David McVicar's current Glyndebourne Meistersinger.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/2011/may/16/glyndebourne-live-opera-stream?INTCMP=SRCH


Cool ... if you can appreciate Wagner (am still trying)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> Nice, Natalie. But is this legal? I mean, is the guy stepping on copyrights or something?


Possibly. Most of these are recorded from Mezzo TV and are not available on DVD. Frankly watching things on TV or YouTube often makes me buy them when they come out on DVD in order to get the better quality and seamless transitions (I'm pretty sure I'll get this Giulio Cesare) so I'm not bothered.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

amfortas said:


> I haven't seen anyone mention this yet: Starting June 26 (my birthday, as it happens) and for the following week, the Guardian will offer a free online stream of David McVicar's current Glyndebourne Meistersinger.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/2011/may/16/glyndebourne-live-opera-stream?INTCMP=SRCH


Great! I was afraid I'd miss it.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

sospiro said:


> You should add it to the 'calendar' then we can bombard you with silly smilies & even sillier messages


Such a bombardment would be lovely. I've looked at the Calendar, and clicked on the button for Add New Event, but am not sure how to add my name so that it links back to my profile, as others seem to have done.



sospiro said:


> Cool ... if you can appreciate Wagner (am still trying)


I hope that works out for you! Wagner has always been my great opera passion, so I'm always happy to see others take on some of that same enthusiasm.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Somehow my previous message posted twice. I would delete this extra post if I knew how.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

amfortas said:


> Such a bombardment would be lovely. I've looked at the Calendar, and clicked on the button for Add New Event, but am not sure how to add my name so that it links back to my profile, as others seem to have done.


I can't remember now (why isn't there a mod around when you need one?!) but I think if you put your birthday in your profile it shows up in the calendar.

Gaston, Alma help?


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

sospiro said:


> I can't remember now (why isn't there a mod around when you need one?!) but I think if you put your birthday in your profile it shows up in the calendar.
> 
> Gaston, Alma help?


No need to call on a moderator, Annie--you are helpfulness itself. I did as you suggested, and now my birthday is indeed on the calendar.

This little exercise has also revealed one striking fact: Herkku and I were born on exactly the same day. Coincidence? I don't think so!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

amfortas said:


> This little exercise has also revealed one striking fact: Herkku and I were born on exactly the same day. Coincidence? I don't think so!




Are you Herkku in disguise or are you his twin?


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

sospiro said:


> Are you Herkku in disguise or are you his twin?


I can't give too much away, but if you think about it, you've never seen us together in the same place, have you?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Herkku has disappeared... said he was well but too busy... I miss him.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

From what I've read of his posts, I'm sorry he's not around now. He wrote some excellent reviews. Hope he comes back soon--I feel lost without my twin!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I think he'll be back. He is the habit of disappearing for months and coming back.
He sails all over the world, you know, so probably sometimes he goes completely off the Internet-covered areas.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Welsh National Opera's Le nozze.

Click on the letter S for sub titles.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> Welsh National Opera's Le nozze.
> 
> Click on the letter S for sub titles.


UK only


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> UK only


Sorry, didn't realiase


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> (I'm pretty sure I'll get this Giulio Cesare)


 When/where is this coming out?



mamascarlatti said:


> UK only


Depending on how desperate + computer adept you are, you can use a proxy to access UK (or other county) content

3 day free trials here: http://www.xroxy.com/proxy-country-GB.htm

To use it (using IE as an example), after signing up, in IE go to Internet Options, LAN Settings, put a tickmark in Use Proxy Server, fill in ip address and port, click ok. May need to restart browser. Uncheck that box when done.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

rgz said:


> When/where is this coming out?


I was replying in the context of Alma's comment about copyright - I would buy the DVD if it came out. I'd also pay to subscribe to Mezzo TV if it were available in NZ. What a fantastic channel.

But I don't know anything about a release date or even if there WILL be a DVD - sorry to get your hopes up. Have you watched any of it on YouTube? I thought Natalie did well in most of the tragic arias, not sure about all the kittenish laughing at the beginning. But I HATED her ornamentation of "Piangerò la sorte mia" - it really spoiled that beautiful aria for me (To be fair to N, I read that Emmanuelle Haïm was responsible for a lot of the musical decisions, but I'd've just refused point blank to sing it like that).

And thanks for the info about proxy servers Ian - might try what you suggested.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Haven't watched the full thing but I've watched bits and pieces. Dessay doesn't seem entirely comfortable in the role yet, perhaps a bit tentative at times, but hopefully by the time this production (with Ms. Dessay intact) comes to the Met in the 2012/13 season she'll have a better feel for the character. And there will be no need for a "choose my opera fate" thread this time next year -- I'll definitely be attending! 

You can likely use a (French) proxy for Mezzo TV as well. Obviously, that ends up basically increasing the monthly subscription fee but the proxy service can also be used for any number of things like watching BBC's iPlayer


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Please don't miss the Glyndebourne Meistersinger, streaming free until Sunday 3rd July on the Guardian site. It's just a wonderful performance, Gerald Finley is a Hans Sachs for the ages.

Act 1

Act 2


Act 3

I'll be first in the queue to get this DVD when it comes out.


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

Oh that's great--there are links to the individual acts! I saw act one and was hoping I could start with act two! What did you think of the tenor?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

He had a few wobbly moments but came through at the big song contest at the end. And for once he looked the part. 

Beckmesser the baddy was wonderful, and rather heart-rending despite his nastiness.

But Finley is Da Bomb.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh no! Another impediment to my reducing my UWP to manageable proportions:

My favourite Monteverdi opera: Il ritorno d'Ulisse in Patria from Cité de la musique, with La Venexiana. Semi-staged, good picture quality, lovely, available till 22 October.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Holy mackerel, it's like London buses, nothing for ages and then they all come at once.

The much trumpeted Stefan Herheim Eugene Onegin from De Nederlandse Opera is streaming complete courtesy of my favourite doyenne, La Cieca.

http://parterre.com/2011/06/29/world-weary/#more-21424


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Holy mackerel, it's like London buses, nothing for ages and then they all come at once.
> 
> The much trumpeted Stefan Herheim Eugene Onegin from De Nederlandse Opera is streaming complete courtesy of my favourite doyenne, La Cieca.
> 
> http://parterre.com/2011/06/29/world-weary/#more-21424


Herheim did a Eugene Onegin? _Nice_. I'll have to check it out when I get the time. I'll hopefully go see the Bohéme he's staging in Oslo next year.

Also, thanks for all the links, Nat. There goes the weekend.


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

Here's another one that I'm really excited about! Bayerische Staatsoper will be streaming live their "Oper fuer alle" performance online! The "labyrinth" Bieito _Fidelio_ from last year with Anja Kampe and Jonas Kaufmann. Friday 8 July only 8pm Central European Time. Fidelio

I'm taking the day off work to be sure I can watch it!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

FragendeFrau said:


> Here's another one that I'm really excited about! Bayerische Staatsoper will be streaming live their "Oper fuer alle" performance online! The "labyrinth" Bieito _Fidelio_ from last year with Anja Kampe and Jonas Kaufmann. Friday 8 July only 8pm Central European Time. Fidelio
> 
> I'm taking the day off work to be sure I can watch it!




Will definitely watch. And it's a reasonable time for our favourite Antipodean - if she can get out of bed that is.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> Will definitely watch. And it's a reasonable time for our favourite Antipodean - if she can get out of bed that is.


Oh b&gger. I work on Saturday mornings so not a chance. - maybe 1/2 hour before heading off...


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> Oh b&gger. I work on Saturday mornings so not a chance. - maybe 1/2 hour before heading off...


Oh nooo! Well, maybe the fact that it is streaming means that some technically proficient person will be able to capture it... I can't because I have a Mac and these things usually involve Flash. Now if I could figure out how to stream it and throw it up on my tv screen/soundsystem from my Macbook Pro--if that is even possible with a live stream...


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

FragendeFrau said:


> Oh nooo! Well, maybe the fact that it is streaming means that some technically proficient person will be able to capture it... I can't because I have a Mac and these things usually involve Flash. Now if I could figure out how to stream it and throw it up on my tv screen/soundsystem from my Macbook Pro--if that is even possible with a live stream...


Oh you are probably right. I think you can do it if you have RealPlayer. Maybe I should experiment. Anyway it will prbably make its way onto YouTube.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

mamascarlatti said:


> Holy mackerel, it's like London buses, nothing for ages and then they all come at once.
> 
> The much trumpeted Stefan Herheim Eugene Onegin from De Nederlandse Opera is streaming complete courtesy of my favourite doyenne, La Cieca.
> 
> http://parterre.com/2011/06/29/world-weary/#more-21424


So I've watched it.

The two best things are Jansons and his band - *WOW* - and Krassimira Stoyanova's singing. What a letter scene. Olga, Lensky and Gremin were pretty good too.

Herheim has a lot of interesting ideas, and the set is very ingenious and fluid, but he really needs to learn that less is more. Just too much going on, so that you spend a lot of time thinking things like "what is that funny dancing bear doing on stage" and not enough focussing on this very human drama. I didn't get the feeling at any point that Onegin and Tatiana were really in the least bit attracted to each other (unlike Olga and Lensky, for once a real stage kiss, aaaw). And Bo Skovus, sorry, but really he has very limited vocal resources, and my patience with him is completely worn out after a couple of hours. Give me Dima or Kwiecen any day.

So while I'm quite glad I've seen it, I won't be buying it if it comes out on DVD, and I honestly can't see why people are so enthusiastic about it. Maybe it works better live? (I was possibly a little distracted by reading the libretto as the subtitles were in Dutch).


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

Right now, BR-klassik is live-streaming the opening of the Munich Festival premiere of Saint Francois d'Assise here:

http://www.br-online.de/br-klassik/index.xml

Alas, for some reason, although I usually have no problem with streaming, I'm getting nothing.

I hope and pray this is not an indication that I won't be able to see Fidelio! 

UPDATE: repaired permissions and restarted computer, still no "live hoeren". All the pre-recorded things play fine on the website.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Please don't miss the Glyndebourne Meistersinger, streaming free until Sunday 3rd July on the Guardian site. It's just a wonderful performance, Gerald Finley is a Hans Sachs for the ages.
> 
> Act 1
> 
> ...


I finally got around to seeing this (damn me doing other things during the live stream). It was my first Meistersinger, and I was thoroughly pleased. What a marvellous production! Although I wasn't too keen on the Walter, but he was more than acceptable. Also, Topi Lehtipuu rawks. And so does Gerald Finley as well, for that matter.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> The two best things are Jansons and his band - *WOW* - and Krassimira Stoyanova's singing. What a letter scene. Olga, Lensky and Gremin were pretty good too.
> 
> Herheim has a lot of interesting ideas, and the set is very ingenious and fluid, but he really needs to learn that less is more. Just too much going on, so that you spend a lot of time thinking things like "what is that funny dancing bear doing on stage" and not enough focussing on this very human drama. I didn't get the feeling at any point that Onegin and Tatiana were really in the least bit attracted to each other (unlike Olga and Lensky, for once a real stage kiss, aaaw). And Bo Skovus, sorry, but really he has very limited vocal resources, and my patience with him is completely worn out after a couple of hours. Give me Dima or Kwiecen any day . . .


I second almost all of what you said. Jansons and the orchestra were wonderful, as was Stoyanova's singing (not surprising to me, since she did a beautiful Desdemona in the Willy Decker Otello DVD). Skovhus didn't overact quite as much as the reviewers led me to expect, but did wear on me particularly in the final scenes. The two leads were not a compelling pair, so even their intriguing appearance together onstage during the letter scene wasn't all it could have been. Maybe you could say that their being so fundamentally mismatched is part of the point, especially in this production concept, but it does tend to sap the drama of urgency. But like you, I thought the Olga, Lensky, and Gremin provided strong support. The set was beautiful, and I also want to point out that the lighting designer did a marvelous job of showing it to best advantage.

Overall, I found the production intriguing though not always persuasive. I liked the notion of a pair of modern Russians, lost in the ennui of a cocktail party, longing for a passion in their lives that somehow hails back to a more nostalgic, innocent era. Of course that romantic dream turns sour, so that by the time of the duel scene we have shifted to the brutalities of the soviet regime. From this historical standpoint, it makes sense to eventually fill the stage with a gallery of Russian stereotypes, though the astronauts and Olympic athletes were perhaps a bit more than necessary to make the point.

And for the record: I really want to shoot that bear.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

amfortas said:


> And for the record: I really want to shoot that bear.


Wasn't it cringeworthy! Apparently in the Pushkin original, Tatiana is haunted by the vision of a terrifying bear, but that's a long way to something that looks as though it strayed in from the Teddy Bear's Picnic via the Wiggles.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> Wasn't it cringeworthy! Apparently in the Pushkin original, Tatiana is haunted by the vision of a terrifying bear, but that's a long way to something that looks as though it strayed in from the Teddy Bear's Picnic via the Wiggles.


To me it looked for all the world like some guy who thought it would be funny to put on a bear suit, sneak onstage in the middle of an opera performance, and do everything he could to steal focus and disrupt the proceedings. I couldn't have liked it much *less* if that had actually been the case.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Anyone watching the Beito _Fidelio_ with (among others) El Guapo live from Munich tonight?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Aksel said:


> Anyone watching the Beito _Fidelio_ with (among others) El Guapo live from Munich tonight?


Me.

I'll be interested to see for myself because it was on in Munich in December & the production got some awful reviews in the German media.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

sospiro said:


> Me.
> 
> I'll be interested to see for myself because it was on in Munich in December & the production got some awful reviews in the German media.


I thought it was a new production, but ah well. Looking forward to it nevertheless. Should be interesting to see what he has done to Fidelio after that rather interesting Parsifal a while back.


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

I actually took the day off from work, and got cables to connect my laptop to my HD tv & sound system for this...now just praying that I can actually get the livestream to work! I haven't had a problem before, but was completely unable to get the BRundfunk live broadcast of the premiere of Saint Francoise d'Assise last week on my computer at work, so I'm somewhat worried it may all be for naught!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

FragendeFrau said:


> I actually took the day off from work, and got cables to connect my laptop to my HD tv & sound system for this...now just praying that I can actually get the livestream to work! I haven't had a problem before, but was completely unable to get the BRundfunk live broadcast of the premiere of Saint Francoise d'Assise last week on my computer at work, so I'm somewhat worried it may all be for naught!


I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Aksel said:


> I thought it was a new production, but ah well. Looking forward to it nevertheless. Should be interesting to see what he has done to Fidelio after that rather interesting Parsifal a while back.


This blogger loved it.


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

sospiro said:


> I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


So far, so good: I already have the livestream up on my computer so unless there are other difficulties we should be good to go!


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for posting the Opera Cake review. Here is another review from Zerbinetta that expresses very well the challenges and gifts of this production.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

FragendeFrau said:


> Thanks for posting the Opera Cake review. Here is another review from Zerbinetta that expresses very well the challenges and gifts of this production.


Very interesting review. Even more psyched now.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm trying to get to the site where I can watch it . . . but somehow . . . I seem to be trapped in this . . . labyrinth . . .


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

amfortas said:


> I'm trying to get to the site where I can watch it . . . but somehow . . . I seem to be trapped in this . . . labyrinth . . .


Find your way out ... NOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

For those who haven't found their way onto the Bayerische Staatsoper site, here's a link.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Took 10 minutes to find it but I'm here too! 6.15 am. will probably have to go to work before it finishes


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm watching now, but my connection is so bad, I'm able to get it only in little stop-and-start segments. A very frustrating distortion (that is, I don't *think* Beethoven wrote it that way). 


(Come to think of it, "Mir ist so wunderbar" *does* have that kind of broken-up quality)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

amfortas said:


> I'm watching now, but my connection is so bad, I'm able to get it only in little stop-and-start segments. A very frustrating distortion (that is, I don't *think* Beethoven wrote it that way).


Oh he did, he did. It's exactly the same on my PC.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Working fine on mine. Carabiners getting on my nerves, all that clanking.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Took 10 minutes to find it but I'm here too! 6.15 am. will probably have to go to work before it finishes












Shame you have to go work. I'm sure it'll be on DVD soon.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> Took 10 minutes to find it but I'm here too! 6.15 am. will probably have to go to work before it finishes


Maybe not. They're cutting so much dialogue, this should all zip by pretty quickly


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

amfortas said:


> Maybe not. They're cutting so much dialogue, this should all zip by pretty quickly


Intermissions.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

LOL . . . little safety cords. They watched Lepage's Walkure: "No singer's gonna fall off *this* set, dammit!"


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I must say this is the first Fidelio I've seen where the violence and brutality are real not implied.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Intermissions.


Yeah, the intermissions are probably gonna be pretty lengthy. There were two 45 minute intermissions when I saw Lohengrin in Munich two years ago.

And WHAT, what, what just happened now? It's probably because I don't know Fidelio, like at all, and therefore everything is rather new to me, but what's with the self-mutilation?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

The 'special effects' are very realistic


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Aksel said:


> And WHAT, what, what just happened now? It's probably because I don't know Fidelio, like at all, and therefore everything is rather new to me, but what's with the self-mutilation?


It's Calixto Bieito. Self-mutilation is de rigueur with him, whether called for or not. He's just getting warmed up.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> It's Calixto Bieito. Self-mutilation is de rigueur with him, whether called for or not. He's just getting warmed up.


That's what I figured. I think I'd appreciate it more if I actually knew the opera beforehand. But one cannot have all in the world, now can one?


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Aksel said:


> And WHAT, what, what just happened now? It's probably because I don't know Fidelio, like at all, and therefore everything is rather new to me, but what's with the self-mutilation?


It's part of the original story. After he finishes mutilating himself, he's gonna steal the spear that belongs to the Knights of the Grail and take it back to his lair guarded by magical, seductive flower maidens.

Oh wait . . . I'm confused again . . . forget everything I just said.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

amfortas said:


> It's part of the original story. After he finishes mutilating himself, he's gonna steal the spear that belongs to the Knights of the Grail and take it back to his lair guarded by magical, seductive flower maidens.
> 
> Oh wait . . . I'm confused again . . . forget everything I just said.


Sure it doesn't involve horns and jealous husbands? And something about a consumptive swan in a ring of fire or something?


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm generally all in favor of filming opera performances so we can get a closer look at the action. But this production strikes me particularly as looking a whole lot better in long shot than it does in close-up. You need that back-of-the-house distance to take in the full scale and intricacy of the labyrinth. Closer in, it's just people singing next to a couple of girders.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes, but I reckon then you would just lose the singers. Wonder what the audience feels, with just the cube.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Coo, Pizzaro is a right sleazebag in this one!


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> Yes, but I reckon then you would just lose the singers. Wonder what the audience feels, with just the cube.


All I know is, every time we cut to a long shot of the entire set, some little guy inside me perks up and says, "Hey, this is a cool production!" When we cut to close-ups, that guy isn't quite so sure. But it might well be different if the long shot were *all* I had to look at--a case of diminishing returns.

Anyway . . . intermission. The German equivalent of Joyce DiDonato does his thing.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

amfortas said:


> All I know is, every time we cut to a long shot of the entire set, some little guy inside me perks up and says, "Hey, this is a cool production!" When we cut to close-ups, that guy isn't quite so sure. But it might well be different if the long shot were *all* I had to look at--a case of diminishing returns.
> 
> Anyway . . . intermission. The German equivalent of Joyce DiDonato does his thing.


His hair is certainly fab.

And JK!


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

And now, ladies, Jonas will speak German to you. :devil:


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Is anyone else thinking . . . Siegfried and Roy?


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Was he just comparing the singers' makeup to Lady Gaga, or is my German failing me?


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

OK . . . I may have to see this Ariadne, too.

Yeah . . . most definitely . . .


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

amfortas said:


> Is anyone else thinking . . . Siegfried and Roy?


No

I'm thinking ...








Jonas in pyjamas


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

OK . . . now it's *really* intermission . . . nothing to see here, folks. A perfect time to go do some "live streaming" yourselves!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh crap I missed Jonas I was having a shower and trying to get ready. (tries hard not to think of Jonas in the shower....)

Stop perving, Nat!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

amfortas said:


> .. A perfect time to go do some "live streaming" yourselves!


Too much information :lol:


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> Oh crap I missed Jonas I was having a shower and trying to get ready. (tries hard not to think of Jonas in the shower....)
> 
> Stop perving, Nat!


Don't worry, Natalie, you didn't miss much. The full frontal nudity was very brief.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Oh crap I missed Jonas I was having a shower and trying to get ready. (tries hard not to think of Jonas in the shower....)
> 
> Stop perving, Nat!


He looked like he'd just got up & quickly put his jim jams on to be interviewed


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Seriously, Natalie, you did miss clips from what looked like a very cool Ariadne auf Naxos--it appeared to be extremely minimal, but intensely dramatic. And was that Diana Damrau as Zerbinetta? Feel free to correct me, someone, if I'm wrong on that one.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

amfortas said:


> Don't worry, Natalie, you didn't miss much. The full frontal nudity was very brief.












Don't be cruel to our Nat.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

amfortas said:


> Seriously, Natalie, you did miss clips from what looked like a very cool Ariadne auf Naxos--it appeared to be extremely minimal, but intensely dramatic. And was that Diana Damrau as Zerbinetta? Feel free to correct me, someone, if I'm wrong on that one.


It sure looked and sounded like her. I saw that they're also doing Mitridate later next week, I think, with Patricia Petibon. Too bad they're not streaming those.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Yippee it's getting ready to start again - looks like I won't miss Jonas' big aria


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

OK, just googled it. It's a Munich production from 2008 with Diana Damrau as Zerbinetta and Adrianne Pieczonka as Ariadne, conducted by Kent Nagano. Directed by Robert Carsen--no wonder I liked the look of it! Not sure why they were advertising it today, three years later, but hopefully that bodes well for a DVD coming out eventually.

And yes, the fact that I hadn't heard of it before shows that I wasn't following opera at all closely for quite a while. But I'm glad to be back in the swing of things now with all my talkclassical pals!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

On the other hand I might miss it if these dangly people on ropes go on for too long


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

As I sit here enjoying a lovely slideshow of *still photos* from the production!!!!! (Stupid connection!!!!) 

I'd kind of like to *see* the bloody dangly people on ropes . . . .


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

amfortas said:


> As I sit here enjoying a lovely slideshow of *still photos* from the production!!!!! (Stupid connection!!!!)


Oh that's sad.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

This is amazing - would love to see it in the theatre.

Uh oh here's Guapo


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

What a long ö. I'm impressed.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

OK, totally missing Florestan's aria. Somebody sing it for me so I don't feel so bad.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Don't want to assault your ears


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Aksel said:


> What a long ö. I'm impressed.


Dynamics pretty awesome too.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> Don't want to assault your ears


We all know who *you* want to assault!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

whaaat, they didn't clap, just coughed a lot?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

amfortas said:


> We all know who *you* want to assault!


No, I'm definitely into consent.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

OK guys, I'm still getting nothing but still photos and brief flashes of music. Which is very frustrating, because as strange and forbidding as this production might seem, I get the sense that I may be missing something pretty special. Those of you who can actually follow along in real time . . . is it as powerful as it looks in quick glimpses?

EDIT: I asked this question, by the way, *before* Heath Ledger wandered in . . .


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

amfortas said:


> OK guys, I'm still getting nothing but still photos and brief flashes of music. Which is very frustrating, because as strange and forbidding as this production might seem, I get the sense that I may be missing something pretty special. Those of you who can actually follow along in real time . . . is it as powerful as it looks in quick flashes?


Listened to the CD but never seen Fidelio before - I'm spell bound.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

amfortas said:


> OK guys, I'm still getting nothing but still photos and brief flashes of music. Which is very frustrating, because as strange and forbidding as this production might seem, I get the sense that I may be missing something pretty special. Those of you who can actually follow along in real time . . . is it as powerful as it looks in quick glimpses?
> 
> EDIT: I asked this question, by the way, *before* Heath Ledger wandered in . . .


I saw some, but I turned it off when the Joker from Batman appeared. It was pretty good, especially when what I think was the prisoners climbed out of the prison during the string quartet.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh well. Maybe they'll keep it available online for a week or so, like they did the Glyndebourne Meistersinger.


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

Watched it. There were only a few glitches for me--of course during the JK interview, and during some of his singing . Still I count myself lucky!

What was up with no applause? I thought they sounded fabuloso myself, with my limited knowledge. I had a synopsis at my side but gave up after a while because clearly this production bore very little resemblance to a "classic" production.

I liked it but at the same time I was so sad about Florestan at the end...while I'm not sure this was Beethoven's "intent", it was a challenging and interesting interpretation that I'm sure will stay in my mind for a while.

I have a girlcrush on Anja Kampe now too. I just loved looking at her while she was singing--for this part she had such a kind and emotional face. 

Glad they got some applause at the end but still confused at the lack of applause for Kaufmann and Kampe as they sang so terrifically.

Bottom line: what a miracle to be watching opera LIVE from Munich!!! 

(I have not heard anything about it being available online afterwards--officially--and I think they would have publicized that like they did with Glyndebourne. However I am confident some enterprising person will find a way to make this available. You just have to know where to look--which I don't. )


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Please tell me what happened at the end - I could see it was going downhill when I had to leave during the string quartet to teach English sentence structure to my grumpy Polish student.

I will definitely get the DVD - I also have a girlcrush (love the expression) on Anja Kampe.

I'm sure someone will have found a way to get it on Youtube.


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

OK, I will do my best, but I hope that someone with a younger brain and a better memory will add to/correct this. I thought the string quartet was an absolutely brilliant thing and was the only moment of peace and healing. However, during their playing Florestan dropped Leonore's hand and began crawling away (at one point--don't know if you saw this--he grabbed his old prison/asylum pj top and clutched it like a security blanket for most of the rest of the act--that was when I thought I would lose it). He went back into the maze and wandered around in it as did Leonore (not together).










Meanwhile the prisoners and other characters moved through and onto the maze and to the front of the stage to sing. Don Fernando appeared (in Heath Ledger's Joker makeup) in one of the BSO boxes to our left and sang his aria (no subtitles so I had no idea what...as I said, everything was so different to my synopsis I just gave up). He ended up on stage and then shot Florestan! However, Florestan then revived and joined in the final choruses where he appeared to be joyful and not permanently damaged.

The two reviews of the production in December linked above are worth reading after seeing it, and also on Parterre Box there are some thoughtful comments.

Here is a quote from DonCarloFanatic: "Florestan is traumatized and barely aware of what has happened, and it'll be years before he recovers, if ever. Leonore has rescued the shell of the man she married, or, perhaps, the wounded and twisted core."

And here is La Cieca's brilliant explanation of why Florestan was shot: "This is just my guess: it's about the arbitrary nature of depending on a Don Fernando to put everything right. The "Don Fernando" who happened by that particular prison at that particular moment could have been anybody, including someone whose immediate action would be to shoot Florestan in the head. Or someone who thought it would be a funny joke to pretend to shoot Florestan in the head and then set him free.

Or maybe no Don Fernando would show up that week, and the opera would end with Leonore and Florestan scarred with acid and dumped into a shallow grave. That's the problem with depending on a Don Fernando."


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

FragendeFrau said:


> OK, I will do my best, but I hope that someone with a younger brain and a better memory will add to/correct this. I thought the string quartet was an absolutely brilliant thing and was the only moment of peace and healing. However, during their playing Florestan dropped Leonore's hand and began crawling away (at one point--don't know if you saw this--he grabbed his old prison/asylum pj top and clutched it like a security blanket for most of the rest of the act--that was when I thought I would lose it). He went back into the maze and wandered around in it as did Leonore (not together).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks FF - I saw the security blanket bit and guessed that it was going to end in tears - Florestan is obviously completely traumatised and you couldn't really expect him to go back to normal, however pretty his clothes (Just read Primo Levi for great accounts of life after that kind of torture/imprisonment).

I also thought Bieito might make something out of Leonore's transformation back into a woman after being a "man of action" - any thoughts?


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> I also thought Bieito might make something out of Leonore's transformation back into a woman after being a "man of action" - any thoughts?


I don't remember (sorry)--I think Zerbinetta touches on this a bit. I was so overwhelmed by the whole thing. I do so admire people who can watch and think at the same time!

Have to admit the production has stayed in my thoughts. I really really hope this will eventually appear on DVD. I agree with the blogger Opera Cake--I wasn't thrilled with the way it was filmed. For example I thought during the overture they could have had more wide shots. There was no need to focus on "Florestan" since it was not JK and proved somewhat confusing when you could see up close that it was a dancer or actor they used for crawling all over the maze.

I thought it was a nice touch with the--was it one of those old school pocket dictation machines? And agree with La Cieca's speculation that Florestan could be a journalist imprisoned for speaking out against a regime.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Having never seen Fidelio on DVD I had nothing to compare it with but I was entranced & like FragendeFrau, it has stayed in my thoughts.

I'm not sure why the audience didn't applaud, except Germans seem hyper critical of their own stars. I've been a fan of the racing driver Michael Schumacher for years & know he used to get more criticism from his countrymen than from other nationalities. The audience certainly didn't hesitate to applaud Joseph Calleja's Nemorino at every opportunity when I saw L'elisir in Munich.

A pity the streaming didn't work OK for everyone but despite this I found watching & commenting on a performance which was being seen simultaneously by my friends on TalkClassical a very rewarding experience. The next best thing to sitting & watching on the sofa together.


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

Yes, next time I need to figure out a way to be online and also watch. Since I had the stream at fullscreen thrown up on my tv, I really didn't want to have another window for commenting...I guess I need a second laptop!:lol:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

sospiro said:


> Don't be cruel to our Nat.


Yeah, amfortas, you're already on my radar for trying to get rid of that Russian girl, and now you're messing with my dear friend Nat who generously posted that famous picture of the said Russian girl's assets, seen from above. Thin ice, like sospiro told you. I have postponed your assassination because we need voters for the 101-200 project, but once it is finished, my Italian hitmen will visit you.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> Yeah, amfortas, you're already on my radar for trying to get rid of that Russian girl, and now you're messing with my dear friend Nat who generously posted that famous picture of the said Russian girl's assets, seen from above. Thin ice, like sospiro told you. I have postponed your assassination because we need voters for the 101-200 project, but once it is finished, my Italian hitmen will visit you.


Must they be Italian? That's so stereotypical. Besides, considering the young lady whose honor you feel I've besmirched, wouldn't it make more sense to go with the Russian mafia?

Just sayin'.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Regarding Fidelio: though my viewing and listening experience was sadly impaired, it was still fun sharing thoughts with you guys and getting at least a sense of what was going on vicariously. I still count it as a memorable opera experience, even if the viewing was as unconventional as the production itself.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

amfortas said:


> Must they be Italian? That's so stereotypical. Besides, considering the young lady whose honor you feel I've besmirched, wouldn't it make more sense to go with the Russian mafia?
> 
> Just sayin'.


 It's because I'm Italian-American. Talking about mafia, you shouldn't mess with my kind. It's dangerous to do so.:devil:


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> It's because I'm Italian-American. Talking about mafia, you shouldn't mess with my kind. It's dangerous to do so.:devil:


Aw, c'mon. I mean seriously, what could happen?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Yeah, but now the horse head thingie is getting too expensive. We've been doing goldfish.


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

My obsessive searching on YouTube has finally borne fruit. Just in time (well too late in Germany) for JK's birthday, here is the first clip from Friday's broadcast. I hope and pray the whole thing ends up on YouTube--this is a very short selection that only left me wanting more!

I was going to post it on Facebook, but really you can't even begin to explain the context not only of Fidelio but of this production...


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

FragendeFrau said:


> My obsessive searching on YouTube has finally borne fruit. Just in time (well too late in Germany) for JK's birthday, here is the first clip from Friday's broadcast. I hope and pray the whole thing ends up on YouTube--this is a very short selection that only left me wanting more!
> 
> I was going to post it on Facebook, but really you can't even begin to explain the context not only of Fidelio but of this production...


Well done FF! I shall do some digging myself.

100,000 watched in Munich & I wonder how many watched on line?


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

I'm CRUSHED! That vid has been made "private", whatever that means... *SOB*


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

FragendeFrau said:


> I'm CRUSHED! That vid has been made "private", whatever that means... *SOB*


Maybe *now* people will believe me about JK's moment of full frontal nudity! :lol:


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

Yeah, as I thought about it, it seemed that perhaps someone thought it was amusing to show that section of aria because they changed clothes? And here I was thinking, for Bieito, that was SO tame...


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

OK, another one has appeared: Gott! Welch Dunkel hier..






We'll see how long this one stays up...


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Live streaming of Traviata tonight from Aix-en-Provence with the LSO playing.

Will you be watching? 
I would, but I'm having a party tonight, so that would probably be difficult.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Aksel said:


> Live streaming of Traviata tonight from Aix-en-Provence with the LSO playing.
> 
> Will you be watching?
> I would, but I'm having a party tonight, so that would probably be difficult.


There is Così fan Tutte as well, same site, same time, from Lyon. It seems like a lively production, with the two girls wearing bikinis.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh wow, I watched the first act of La Traviata, and risking rgz's ire, I must say that Natalie Dessay is in such decline that it is becoming pathetic. She can still manage to look attractive although too old for the role, and she is still a gifted actress, but her voice is shot. There were some painful vocal failures during the first act, to a point that it's becoming unpleasant and I'm switching to the Così.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

If you need invite to spotify, just send me a pm


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Oh wow, I watched the first act of La Traviata, and risking rgz's ire, I must say that Natalie Dessay is in such decline that it is becoming pathetic. She can still manage to look attractive although too old for the role, and she is still a gifted actress, but her voice is shot. There were some painful vocal failures during the first act, to a point that it's becoming unpleasant and I'm switching to the Così.


No ire raised. I didn't catch the stream but have watched most of A1 on vids uploaded to YT and I have to agree. Even in her prime, Violetta is (imo) not a good fit for her voice, and that voice is becoming more pinched through the upper half of its range year by year; additionally, her vocal production has always been quite nasal but it's nasal to a distracting degree as of late. 
There was an interview I read with her that took place about a decade ago when she was asked about singing Violetta, and she flat out said that it was not a good role for her voice but that she'd love to sing it and maybe would do it for a lark as she approached retirement. I'd guess that's what is happening. She's booked through the next two years (La Traviata at the Met in the upcoming season, Giulio Cesare at the Met the season after) but perhaps she'll retire to recitals only after that.

FWIW, I thought the costume design was interesting -- could hardly recognize her with that wig. Also, both this Traviata and that Cosi are available for streaming for the next few months if anyone missed the live performances.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

rgz said:


> FWIW, I thought the costume design was interesting -- could hardly recognize her with that wig. Also, both this Traviata and that Cosi are available for streaming for the next few months if anyone missed the live performances.


Can't find cosi but here is Acis and Galatea


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Can't find cosi but here is Acis and Galatea


Ah, seems you're right that Cosi is not available.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

The live Rigoletto from Mantova, with Domingo, Grigolo and Raimondi, streaming on PBS:

http://www.pbs.org/wnet/gperf/episodes/rigoletto-from-mantua/watch-the-full-program/1156/


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks Natalie!


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Clemenza di Tito live from Aix tonight with LSO and Colin Davis conducting. Should be smashing.
Anyone watching?

Clicky

Sir Colin Davis (direction), David McVicar (Mise en scène et scénographie), John Mark Ainsley (Titus), Carmen Giannattasio (Vitellia), Sarah Connolly (Sesto), Anna Stephany (Annio), Simona Mihai (Servilia), Darren Jeffery (Publio), Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir, London Symphony Orchestra


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

Thanks Natalie! I watched that and enjoyed it. Unfortunately our local PBS station is completely lame, so we're not getting any of the other things mentioned on their site. I guess I'll have to check out back to see if they stream another opera later. I do want to catch Ian McKellen's King Lear though.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

FragendeFrau said:


> Thanks Natalie! I watched that and enjoyed it. Unfortunately our local PBS station is completely lame, so we're not getting any of the other things mentioned on their site. I guess I'll have to check out back to see if they stream another opera later. I do want to catch Ian McKellen's King Lear though.


Pleasure- unfortunately I realised too late that's it's only available in the US. But I had already seen it thanks to a friend who recorded it when it was shown live.

What do you think of young Grigolo?


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> What do you think of young Grigolo?


Well...I thought he was OK. Given that I read afterwards about the circumstances of the performance (live) and then some pretty scathing critiques on (of course) parterrebox, I liked him. I'm not yet knowledgable enough to comment on vocal performance, to tell the truth.

It worries me that as soon as he got to the aria that is included on JK's Romantic Arias CD I of course liked JK's version better. I also must admit that I spent some time thinking how much better I thought JK would have been as an actor.

I do hope that as I watch more operas and performances I will lose this obsession! 

ETA: I enjoyed all the acting and singing, to be honest. I thought the soprano was lovely, and I thought PD did a much better job of acting than I expected. I would like to see Rigoletto again (this was only the second time I'd seen it, and the first time was long, long ago) on whatever the recommended DVD is!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I thought I'd missed the streaming of Acis and Galatea but it's still available on Commandopera's site.

I particularly wanted to see/hear Grigory Soloviov & I'm not disappointed. He is fabulous.


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

Thanks, I'll try to check that out over the weekend, along with La Traviata from somewhere...I should be able to access a streaming version from our university library but it will probably be an older one, not the most recommended here.


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

Attention ALMAVIVA!!

2008 Covent Garden La Traviata with Netrebko, Kaufmann, Hvorostovsky available on iPlayer here:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b012lm9v/Through_the_Night_21_07_2011/

I don't know how much longer it will be up. I am listening now! (Usually I can't get iPlayer...don't know what's up now but I'm not complaining!)

ETA: embarrassing to say, but this is the first time I've heard Hvorostovsky: He's terrific! Love his Germont pere, although of course he will have hardly looked old enough to be Germont fils' father. I guess that's a plus for recordings..


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

FragendeFrau said:


> Attention ALMAVIVA!!
> 
> 2008 Covent Garden La Traviata with Netrebko, Kaufmann, Hvorostovsky available on iPlayer here:
> 
> ...


Radio programmes are usually available internationally, unlike the TV programmes.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Aksel said:


> Radio programmes are usually available internationally, unlike the TV programmes.


No, Aunty Beeb can be quite possessive about her podcasts. I can't usually access them.

But thanks FF, I am even more excited than Alma as it has Jonas AND Dima!


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> No, Aunty Beeb can be quite possessive about her podcasts. I can't usually access them.
> 
> But thanks FF, I am even more excited than Alma as it has Jonas AND Dima!


The podcasts are usually not available internationally, but radio programmes are usually available internationally on the iPlayer.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

FragendeFrau said:


> ETA: embarrassing to say, but this is the first time I've heard Hvorostovsky: He's terrific! Love his Germont pere, although of course he will have hardly looked old enough to be Germont fils' father. I guess that's a plus for recordings..


Yeah, generally people much prefer not to have to look at Hvorostovsky.


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> No, Aunty Beeb can be quite possessive about her podcasts. I can't usually access them.
> 
> But thanks FF, I am even more excited than Alma as it has Jonas AND Dima!


Glad you saw this--I am sorry to say I could not remember who is a big fan of Hvorostovsky! I guess it will be on for a week from July 21st? I will probably listen to it again... I was impressed with the quality as streamed over my computer and into my sound system speakers.

ETA: amfortas, I am looking forward very much to seeing Hvorostovsky in Eugene Onegin...


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

amfortas said:


> Yeah, generally people much prefer not to have to look at Hvorostovsky.


Where's the 'unlike' button? 

I'm seeing him in Faust soon & can't wait.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Somehow, I don't know why, I prefer to look at Anna Netrebko than at Dmitri Hvorostovsky. Strange, no? I wonder why.


[Alma hopes nobody notices that in the picture of his home theater that was posted here, it's Dmitri on screen - but Alma clarifies that the picture was taken by one of his friends during a screening of the Renée and Dmitri St. Petersburg concert - Alma would have preferred to pick a moment with Renée on screen]


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

Austrian radio will be streaming Le Nozze di Figaro from last Thursday tonight here:

http://oe1.orf.at/programm/280378

I leave it to you to figure out what time in your time zone! (I think it would be 1:30pm on the US east coast but can't remember if they do summer time in Austria)

Cast includes Schrott and Keenlyside--and I'm sure many others the more knowledgable will recognize!


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Just found this _Cenerentola _on the Youtubez. It's from the Royal Opera in Stockholm and Angelina is sung by the always fabulous Marlena Ernman.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Aksel said:


> Just found this _Cenerentola _on the Youtubez. It's from the Royal Opera in Stockholm and Angelina is sung by the always fabulous Marlena Ernman.


Oh that was fun.

Now my UWP is going to have to go on the back-burner AGAIN while I watch the rest of this


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Oh that was fun.
> 
> Now my UWP is going to have to go on the back-burner AGAIN while I watch the rest of this


Meanwhile mine is down to 17.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Aksel said:


> Just found this _Cenerentola _on the Youtubez. It's from the Royal Opera in Stockholm and Angelina is sung by the always fabulous Marlena Ernman.


I've just decided that Daniel Behle, the Don Ramiro in this production is one of my very favourite tenors. This is mostly based on the fact that he plays the trombone. He also sang Tamino in the Rene Jacobs Zauberflöte, but compared to the fact that the man plays the trombone, that is almost irrelevant.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

It would be interesting to see the stream from Bayreuth of the Hans Neuenfels "Rat" _Lohengrin_--either live today or throughout the rest of this week. But I don't know that I want to pay the $21 they're demanding for the privilege.























































I wonder how well this strategy will work for Bayreuth--charging for an online stream that has neither the permanence of a DVD nor the "event" feel of a movie theatre broadcast.

Personally, I hope the trend towards free streaming--like we saw recently with McVicar's Glyndebourne _Meistersinger_, Herheim's Netherlands _Eugene Onegin_, and Bieito's Munich _Fidelio_--continues.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I thought I'd just point on that, on 21st August, the Guardian newspaper is streaming Britten's _Turn of the Screw_ from Glyndebourne. I think it'll be available for three weeks as well. I haven't heard it before, but I've been meaning to because I absolutely adore the story - <3 Henry James!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

amfortas said:


> I
> Personally, I hope the trend towards free streaming--like we saw recently with McVicar's Glyndebourne _Meistersinger_, Herheim's Netherlands _Eugene Onegin_, and Bieito's Munich _Fidelio_--continues.


Which reminds me, another free stream from Glyndebourne, Britten's Turn of the Screw, from 21 August. I've read good reviews.

Edit: Great minds, eh!


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

Well, I would have paid to see _last_ year's Bayreuth _Lohengrin_ but I'm not going to pay $21 for something I would only be interested in from a production point of view--it looks like an amazingly beautiful production. It did annoy me that it is sponsored by Siemens, but apparently not sponsored enough!

I have _The Turn of the Screw_ marked on my calendar--although I have church duty again I believe it doesn't begin until 1pm US east coast time.

Not exactly opera, but I am hoping to watch the Berlin concert by everyone's favorite Russian-Uruguayan-German trio on Tuesday evening (alma I expect you will try too?) which should be available on the ORF website (not sure about ZDF). I have been completely unsuccessful in watching anything on the ORF website, so I'm pretty worried about this one and preparing for disappointment. Plus I will be at work with an older computer. Guess I could take my laptop. While I've found a program to save YouTube vids I have been unable to find a program for the Mac to grab streaming programs...that doesn't cost $80


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

amfortas said:


> It would be interesting to see the stream from Bayreuth of the Hans Neuenfels "Rat" _Lohengrin_--either live today or throughout the rest of this week. But I don't know that I want to pay the $21 they're demanding for the privilege.
> 
> I wonder how well this strategy will work for Bayreuth--charging for an online stream that has neither the permanence of a DVD nor the "event" feel of a movie theatre broadcast.


Open air streaming



> Those who watched the delayed live stream on the ARTE TV channel weren't so lucky. The picture broke up after 25 minutes and the broadcaster switched to an old Anna Netrebko documentary while they sorted things out. Oops.


Oops indeed.


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

I've also watched Lohengrin on ARTE TV, but during the intermission broadcaster didn't switched to Anna Netrebko documentary ... but guess what? ... El Guapo singing Dies Bildnis and Gott! Welch dunkel hier. If he was not Lohengrin, we still had chance to see him.


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

Guys, the whole Bayreuth Lohengrin is on Youtube. Ou, yeah, what a joy






Now you don't have to pay for watching it!


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

I am praying that _Lohengrin_ remains online until I can get home from work today! (some parts had already disappeared this morning--maybe they are back)

My thoughts on the bits I was able to watch before work:

Love, love, love this production. Not because of anything intellectual-I just think it is incredibly beautiful, and the stellar craftsmanship to create it-wow! The Met's "machine" looks crude and silly in comparison. Not to mention that there is actual personenregie evident here.

It was really well filmed too-the film director took advantage of the set design-I wonder if Neuenfels had input in the film direction. I'll definitely buy this if it comes out on DVD.

As for the singers, I'm still a newbie so I don't feel knowledgeable enough to comment, except to say that I liked KFV much, much more than I thought I would after hearing the live radio broadcast. My heart belongs to JK but it's not a case of "there can be only one" Lohengrin, right?

(Now if only the Bieito _Fidelio_ would magically appear in full on YouTube…)

I did think the orchestra and chorus sounded phenomenal and much better than the Munich version…

and in the end...despite all the complaints: nobody is preventing a house from staging a completely traditional _Lohengrin_. We just have more visions to choose from.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

ooopera said:


> Guys, the whole Bayreuth Lohengrin is on Youtube. Ou, yeah, what a joy . . . Now you don't have to pay for watching it!


Thanks, ooopera! This is a big help!

It's not that I'm a cheapskate, mind. It's just, as Wozzeck says, "us poor people . . ."


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

amfortas, I hope you were able to watch it last night. It's been taken down. I was fortunate to watch it after I got home from work, although I ended up not saving it because it took too long and it's supposedly coming out on DVD anyway.

While I thought the production was fabulous, and I liked KFV at first, by the end of the opera I was a little bored by his portrayal. Could be, though, it's not his fault but could have been the direction.

ETA: fantastic preview/review of Bayreuth _Lohengrin_ here. One of the most interesting articles I've read about a Regie production, and more fuel for my fire of annoyance: why don't the houses put a PDF or doc file of the program notes online?


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm sorry it's down, as I only had time to watch a bit of the first act yesterday. The production kept making me smile--though whether in a good or bad way, I'm not sure yet.


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

Getting ready to (I hope) watch the Netrebko, Schrott, Kaufmann extravaganza from Berlin from my computer in the US (hey I'm only at work for one hour of it, and the boss is out today) here:

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/8/0,1872,1501000_date:20110816,00.html

Click on livestream next to the listing at 22.45 Of course, right now it is just showing an animation "Zurzeit kein Livestreaming" so I hope it will not then say "not available in your country"!

I had to change to "HTML" (in tiny print at the bottom of the "livestream" page, and then specify Quicktime for it to work on my Mac--the first livestream page you get to did not work for me.

Here is a better link that doesn't require any futzing around.


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

Alma, I hope you get to see this. Your Trebs is lovely. She was just trilling away on some Verdi. She looks great--there is more of her to love compared to that Traviata DVD, but then didn't we all look different years ago?


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

FragendeFrau said:


> Alma, I hope you get to see this. Your Trebs is lovely. She was just trilling away on some Verdi. She looks great--there is more of her to love compared to that Traviata DVD, but then didn't we all look different years ago?


I know I sure did. Much more of the top of my head to love now!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

FragendeFrau said:


> Getting ready to (I hope) watch the Netrebko, Schrott, Kaufmann extravaganza from Berlin from my computer in the US (hey I'm only at work for one hour of it, and the boss is out today) here:
> 
> http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/8/0,1872,1501000_date:20110816,00.html
> 
> ...


Oh I can't believe I missed this!!!!!!

And at "some posters" above, switching to an old Anna documentary is NOT an oops!!!!


----------



## Bgroovy2 (Mar 27, 2009)

I use the Itunes radio feature, lots of choices!


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

FragendeFrau said:


> Alma, I hope you get to see this. Your Trebs is lovely. She was just trilling away on some Verdi. She looks great--there is more of her to love compared to that Traviata DVD, but then didn't we all look different years ago?


I heard that clip someone posted on Parterre of her singing that thing from Trovatore. My goodness, it was good! Her trills are amazing!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Oh I can't believe I missed this!!!!!!


It's still available I think on here


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Aksel said:


> I heard that clip someone posted on Parterre of her singing that thing from Trovatore. My goodness, it was good! Her trills are amazing!


 Yep, not so long ago people were saying that Anna had no trill. She's learning. Anna only gets better with age, like fine wine. She is one amazing lady.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> Yep, not so long ago people were saying that Anna had no trill. She's learning. Anna only gets better with age, like fine wine. She is one amazing lady.


For Alma and Anna, the day will never come when "the trill is gone."


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Polednice said:


> I thought I'd just point on that, on 21st August, the Guardian newspaper is streaming Britten's _Turn of the Screw_ from Glyndebourne. I think it'll be available for three weeks as well. I haven't heard it before, but I've been meaning to because I absolutely adore the story - <3 Henry James!


Post bumped as a reminder

Link


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

A good opportunity to watch this wonderful opera!


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

So I just bumped into this Youtube channel with several operas on it. The legality might be a bit on the fuzzy side, but there are some really interesting things on there. Like the Met Rondine, a Grand-Douchesse de Gérolstein from Basel, that Russian girl's Anna Bolena from Vienna and basically just about all the opera that airs on Arte these days.

clicky


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Very nice Aksel, thanks


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks Aksel.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Has anyone not yet watched the Turn of the Screw from Glyndebourne? Because it is a real treat, beautifully sung, staged, acted, played, not a dud in the cast, and better image/sound than Meistersinger. I'm planning to watch it again before it goes offline on September 12.


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

I did watch first act and I can't wait to see the second ... because it's great!


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Haven't seen it yet, but am definitely looking forward!


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

mamascarlatti said:


> Has anyone not yet watched the Turn of the Screw from Glyndebourne? Because it is a real treat, beautifully sung, staged, acted, played, not a dud in the cast, and better image/sound than Meistersinger. I'm planning to watch it again before it goes offline on September 12.


Just finished this. Staging and singing definatety great. Opera itself is maybe too modern to me. Peter Grimes was a lot easier to approach.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Just found this

Médée


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> Just found this
> 
> Médée


Thanks Annie - love this opera!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Thanks Annie - love this opera!


Spent ages trying to find the streaming media thread then remembered the 'Google Search' button


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I've watched act 1 and it's very interesting. The director has rewritten the dialogue to make it more contemporary, and when I heard this my heart sank, but it's working very well and staying within the spirit of the story and the opera. Still not sure why Médée is dressed like Amy Winehouse, and I'm not particularly enthralled with Nadja Michael's voice but overall I like this.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> Spent ages trying to find the streaming media thread then remembered the 'Google Search' button


Sometimes I think that there are some more threads we should have as stickies - eg streaming media and librettos online.


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

ROH Tosca - Terfel, Gheorghiu, Kaufmann

You can listen to it on BBC 3 web page. Streaming will start at 18.00 (London time). 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0159f6x


----------



## FragendeFrau (May 30, 2011)

That Tosca was AH MAAAAAAAAAAAAYZING!! If that doesn't come out on DVD I'm going to throw MYSELF off a building. You could actually hear how great their acting was in their voices over the radio. Scarpia just about scared me half to death. Can't wait to see it even if I do have to take days off work, drive 5 hours, and overnight in a hotel...

PS I think you should be able to listen for a week on the iPlayer, even overseas.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

FragendeFrau said:


> That Tosca was AH MAAAAAAAAAAAAYZING!! If that doesn't come out on DVD I'm going to throw MYSELF off a building.


Hmmm - that might be a way of getting recalcitrant opera houses to issue the performances we want:

"Put Tosca out on DVD or Frafra gets it"...

Might work.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> Hmmm - that might be a way of getting recalcitrant opera houses to issue the performances we want:
> 
> "Put Tosca out on DVD or Frafra gets it"...
> 
> Might work.


I'm willing to make that sacrifice.

Sorry, Frafra.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

FragendeFrau said:


> That Tosca was AH MAAAAAAAAAAAAYZING!! If that doesn't come out on DVD I'm going to throw MYSELF off a building. You could actually hear how great their acting was in their voices over the radio. Scarpia just about scared me half to death ...


ROH has promised it will be released on DVD but I don't know when. Two performances were filmed so I expect it will be a compilation.

In the second performance Scarpia head-butts Cavaradossi but doesn't in the first so not sure which scene will be used.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> ROH has promised it will be released on DVD but I don't know when. Two performances were filmed so I expect it will be a compilation.
> 
> In the second performance Scarpia head-butts Cavaradossi but doesn't in the first so not sure which scene will be used.


This looks like a great cast even if it does mean I have to put up with simpering Angela.

I've already got a Tosca with Bryn Terfel in and he is terrifying. He can peel off a girl's glove and make it look like rape. Very impressive.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Free opera online from La Monnaie

This is really good news


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> Free opera online from La Monnaie
> 
> This is really good news


Where is World Violist - he loves Oedipe (coming in November). And I'll be very pleased to see it too, as it's a work I'm unfamiliar with.

I started watching that Médée - the director has rewritten the dialogue to bring it more up to date, and it's not at all clear why Medee is dressed as Amy Winehouse as so far she has refrained from shooting up on stage, but it certainly works as a family drama. Must finish it before it goes offline.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Anyone watching Terry Gilliam's _Damnation_ on BBC4? Very Pythonesque 

I'm recording this so requests for DVDs should be sent by the usual methods together with the usual gifts.

:tiphat:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Sometimes I think that there are some more threads we should have as stickies - eg streaming media and librettos online.


That's exactly why I've been proposing an Index thread but most people are not liking the idea so far.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> That's exactly why I've been proposing an Index thread but most people are not liking the idea so far.


I'm for it (sorry to be slow in responding)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Warning for some Met Player users from bachtrack


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> Warning for some Met Player users from bachtrack


I've had some words with them about that when I couldn't get the lates Fanciulla, and I got the usual cowdoo about information being available on the page quoted on Bachtrack, which doesn't exactly jump out at you.

What they need to do is put it on the catalogue under the titles.

Not rocket science


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

This site is probably mentioned already in this thread but I haven't got time at the moment to check

ArteLiveWeb

Next up: Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg


----------



## hutchscott (May 13, 2011)

Hi. I am actually making effort to improve my computer system. I found out my modem speed was so slow I couldn't data-stream videos at all. I doubled the mbps speed and things are doing better. Plus I got better speakers.

My dream is to support Met Opera Player. According to the technical support list they need a minimum speed of 2.5 mbps...I only have 1.5 mbps. I tried some of the free arias and they ran okay. I'll cross my fingers and try a whole opera.

Does anyone have experience with Met Opera Player that might understand my situation? I would appreciate knowing.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Bolshoi Theatre re-opening gala. Live streamed via Live Arte Web

Angela Gheorgiu, Plácido Domingo, Dmitri Hvorostovski, Natalie Dessay, Violeta Urmana etc


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

For a limited period you can watch the Joseph Calleja & Friends concert at Le Pousson Rouge.

I would love to watch it but my old enemy 'buffering' totally spoils it for me.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Hai, u giuze! I just found this summer's Glyndebourne Turn of the Screw, with the totally amazing Miah Persson as the governess!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Aksel said:


> Hai, u giuze! I just found this summer's Glyndebourne Turn of the Screw, with the totally amazing Miah Persson as the governess!


Please let them release this on DVD!


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Another find: A Nozze from Liege, including among other the amazing Jennifer Rivera as Cherubino.

[video=dailymotion;k34JBONO2a6B6m2w3iD]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/k34JBONO2a6B6m2w3iD[/video]

Thanks to Opera Cake for the link.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

A present from Glyndebourne - Hansel and Gretel for one week following Boxing day:

Information


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Werther from Minnesota in about 20 minutes


----------



## Oboe (Mar 15, 2012)

*Pelléas et Mélisande streaming live!*

*medici tv presents Pelléas et Mélisande: *
Tune in TOMORROW, Friday March 15 at 2:30 PM EST to medici.tv's presentation of Debussy's only opera, Pelléas et Mélisande, live from Opéra National de Paris. Staged by Robert Wilson (who was called "America's -- or the world's -- foremost vanguard theater artist" by the New York Times) and conducted by Phillipe Jordan, Pelléas stars baritone Stéphane Degout, recently awarded a Victoire de la Musique in France, and Elena Tsallagova as the titular doomed lovers. Celebrated mezzo-soprano Anne Sofie von Otter plays Geneviève in this production.

Check out the link here:
http://www.medici.tv/#!/pelleas-et-melisande-opera-de-paris-philippe-jordan-robert-wilson


----------



## dortith (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for this - Pelleas is one of my favourite operas. It is streaming at the moment, I like the dreamy quality and find the direction slightly Berkoff (Salome) but it suits this perfectly and Elena Tsallagova is a stunning, if a little knowing and confident, Melisande.

Thanks for the alert!


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

It's still streaming. Thanks! And it has English surtitles


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

This Saturday, Bayerische Staatsoper will be streaming its Eugene Onegin production (with Simon Keenlyside singing the title) free and live on its website.
Check the website on Saturday, the 24th


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

eorrific said:


> This Saturday, Bayerische Staatsoper will be streaming its Eugene Onegin production (with Simon Keenlyside singing the title) free and live on its website.
> Check the website on Saturday, the 24th


Thanks 

I hope my internet speed is better than it was for _Fidelio_


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

_Les Troyens_ will be streamed live & broadcast to Europe on 5th May.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> _Les Troyens_ will be streamed live & broadcast to Europe on 5th May.


Did you watch it in the end, Annie? I couldn't bear to see it diminished onto a little computer screen. although I'll probably get the DVD.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Did you watch it in the end, Annie? I couldn't bear to see it diminished onto a little computer screen. although I'll probably get the DVD.


In the end I did try & watch but the internet speed was so bad I gave up. I got about one second per 10 seconds streaming.

It's available on demand & it's been burning a hole in my computer so I had a little look at Act1 but it is disappointing on the small screen.

I'll get the DVD but need one of those 76 inch screen jobbies to watch it on. Or if I win the lottery I'll just go round the world & watch this production wherever it's on.


----------



## Dakota (Jun 30, 2012)

Operavore ( http://www.wqxr.org/#!/programs/world-opera/2012/jul/05/ ) will be audio streaming Verdi's Falstaff from the ROH this afternoon. Each week the World of Opera program chooses one opera and streams it on Thursdays at 4pm, Saturdays at 5pm and Sundays at 1pm. (All times are EST for the east coast of the US; should I translate them to GMT or UCT?)

And the World of Opera program is available on other internet streaming radio stations; Operavore just happens to be my drug of choice.


----------



## powerbooks (Jun 30, 2012)

Has anyone try this:

http://www.medici.tv/

Now showing: the New York Philharmonic in the United States: Philharmonic 360 from early July,
including Stockhausen's Gruppen


----------



## Dakota (Jun 30, 2012)

powerbooks said:


> Has anyone try this:
> 
> http://www.medici.tv/
> 
> ...


WOW, that is interesting............. I have been browsing their catalogue for an hour, LOL........... I may have to subscribe


----------



## huntsman (Jan 28, 2013)

Every thread I have found lately seems to be a year or more old..!

I'm only on page 14 of this one, but have to ask:

1. What is UWP?

2. Who is El Guapo?

3. Can the streams that we receive be recorded to watch again at a later time? If so, what software is required?

Thanks!


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

huntsman said:


> 2. Who is El Guapo?


it's this guy:









if you listen closely, you can hear the sighs of a 1,000 women 

btw, cheers for ressurrecting these useful old threads. And sorry for not answering your other questions, I's ignant as well.


----------



## huntsman (Jan 28, 2013)

Hmmm..very sexy I guess..but who_ is_ he? (I'm sure it's obvious, but I'm clueless!)


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

hover your cursor over the picture to see his name!


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Jonas Kauffmann is the guy in the picture, he's one of the if not the world's leading tenor right now (I guess depending on how Rolando Villazon's recovery is coming along)


----------



## huntsman (Jan 28, 2013)

Ah. Heard of him of course, but never seen a pic! No wonder he caries that nickname...

Now, what is UWR, and is there a way to record of a streaming signal?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

huntsman said:


> Ah. Heard of him of course, but never seen a pic! No wonder he caries that nickname...
> 
> Now, what is UWR, and is there a way to record of a streaming signal?


It's lovely that you're reading through our old stuff, I do that sometimes & get really nostalgic & find myself missing the old friends.

The letters UWP stand for Un-Watched Pile. Some of us went through a phase of buying so many DVD's we didn't have time to watch them so they were in the UWP.

It's certainly possible to record off streaming because a friend of mine managed to record ROH's _Les Troyens_ when it was streamed from here, but I have to confess I've never been able to do it. She said she used the free version RealPlayer.

If you find out how to do it let us know. :lol:


----------



## huntsman (Jan 28, 2013)

sospiro said:


> It's lovely that you're reading through our old stuff, I do that sometimes & get really nostalgic & find myself missing the old friends.
> 
> The letters UWP stand for Un-Watched Pile. Some of us went through a phase of buying so many DVD's we didn't have time to watch them so they were in the UWP.


HAHAHAHA! I can totally get this and even though I am a rank beginner, I fully expect to get a commission in the UWP army!



sospiro said:


> It's certainly possible to record off streaming because a friend of mine managed to record ROH's _Les Troyens_ when it was streamed from here, but I have to confess I've never been able to do it. She said she used the free version RealPlayer.
> 
> If you find out how to do it let us know. :lol:


I shall report back indeed. Thanks Annie!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

haha - some old jokes there!

UWP stands for UnWatched Pile - where your buying impulse is stronger than your watching time, so you ave a backlog of DVDs to watch. We used to have a joke where if your UWP was higher than 50 the UWP police would get you.

El Guapo is the nickname the female members gave to Jonas Kaufmann, in revenge for all the male raving about Anna Netrebko La Bellissima (nickname invented by a former member and that is now widely used outside this forum)

Good download software: after much trial and error I now use Internet download manager. You have to pay for it but it is worth every single penny as it works nearly everywhere. You can try it free first.


----------



## huntsman (Jan 28, 2013)

Well, I must say that of the forums I visit, this Opera Section seems to have the most fun!

I'm guessing that I will have to get a faster line for streaming, but that is a simple matter and I will definitely try IDM's free trial. What I plan to do is buy the BluRay if the performance is worth it and use streaming to make the determination. Win/win!

As noted previously, I have seen very little Opera, but will buck the trend for the moment and confess to being absolutely smitten by...


...Julia Migenes Johnson, who is the sexiest little wildcat I have yet seen on the screen! Not classically beautiful, perhaps, but who cares?! It's true love I tell you!:tiphat:


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

huntsman said:


> Well, I must say that of the forums I visit, this Opera Section seems to have the most fun!


I think you're right!



> I'm guessing that I will have to get a faster line for streaming, but that is a simple matter and I will definitely try IDM's free trial. What I plan to do is buy the BluRay if the performance is worth it and use streaming to make the determination. Win/win!


Yes, that's my modus operandi too. Of course there are also some things that never get released, dammit.



> As noted previously, I have seen very little Opera, but will buck the trend for the moment and confess to being absolutely smitten by...
> 
> ...Julia Migenes Johnson, who is the sexiest little wildcat I have yet seen on the screen! Not classical beautiful, perhaps, but who cares?! It's true love I tell you!:tiphat:


Yes she is very attractive. I presume you have seen this:










About 4 years ago I had a sudden urge to see this again - I had an old VHS copy, so I hunted down a DVD from a second-hand seller. And that was what got me back into opera after a 20 year hiatus, and started my addiction to online opera DVD shopping. Oh dear.


----------



## huntsman (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh yes!

In fact, I was surfing the 'net last night and found a BluRay copy on Amazon which I promptly ordered.

I bought the audio cassette (!) many years ago and was devastated to learn that it was merely the 'highlights' package, so this is highly anticipated.

Now, where _is_ that mailman...??!

http://imageshack.us/a/img269/5720/*******.gif


----------



## huntsman (Jan 28, 2013)

huntsman said:


> HAHAHAHA! I can totally get this and even though I am a rank beginner, I fully expect to get a commission in the UWP army!
> 
> I shall report back indeed. Thanks Annie!


As promised:

Report back re: Software that can be used to download videos from YouTube, et al...

As per Natalie's wonderful advice, I obtained Internet Download Manager today, (see the link in mamascarlatti's post #263) and it works a treat! Early days yet, and I obviously haven't had time to tweak all of the features, but so far so good.

Thanks again, Nat! ...(Is that too forward?) :angel:

Cheers
Paul


----------



## huntsman (Jan 28, 2013)

I hope I don't sound like a used-car salesman, but I can't praise Internet download manager enough!

After downloading for six hours this morning, I accidentally bumped the power cable to my external hard drive, promptly cutting off the three downloads, as the files' destination was _that_ drive. In my haste to re-plug the device, I pulled out the plug on my modem, setting off a wee panic!

No problem however, as I simply hit 'Resume' in IDM and two of the downloads were restarted immediately. The third was more tricky as the file's address had been lost, but I simply followed the on-screen instructions and in a minute or two was back to the point my clumsiness had originally pulled me from!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

George Enescu Festival concerts, recitals and operas in concert are being live streamed.


----------



## Doulton (Nov 12, 2015)

Greetings,
I am a new member here and will use this thread to find new ways to listen to music on the Internet. I want to find recommendations for great streaming music and opinions about which of the pay-stations (Spotify, Pandora, Rdio, etc) are worth the investment. I normally prefer to listen to entire works and not just one movement or one aria. I am able to listen to stations such as WQXR but cannot figure out all of those (like WCPE) which require Ogg Vorbis or MP3. I cannot coordinate anything with iTunes. Although I am not a Luddite at heart, I am fairly incompetent.

I love the 19th century the best. I am a retired literature teacher who specialized in poetry.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Doulton said:


> Greetings,
> I am a new member here and will use this thread to find new ways to listen to music on the Internet. I want to find recommendations for great streaming music and opinions about which of the pay-stations (Spotify, Pandora, Rdio, etc) are worth the investment. I normally prefer to listen to entire works and not just one movement or one aria. I am able to listen to stations such as WQXR but cannot figure out all of those (like WCPE) which require Ogg Vorbis or MP3. I cannot coordinate anything with iTunes. Although I am not a Luddite at heart, I am fairly incompetent.
> 
> I love the 19th century the best. I am a retired literature teacher who specialized in poetry.


I don't use any of the pay-stations. Opera houses like Bayerische Staatsoper offer free streaming of some operas.

The Opera Platform is a fairly new streaming service. It's free and is excellent.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

Doulton said:


> Greetings,
> I am a new member here and will use this thread to find new ways to listen to music on the Internet. I want to find recommendations for great streaming music and opinions about which of the pay-stations (Spotify, Pandora, Rdio, etc) are worth the investment. I normally prefer to listen to entire works and not just one movement or one aria. I am able to listen to stations such as WQXR but cannot figure out all of those (like WCPE) which require Ogg Vorbis or MP3. I cannot coordinate anything with iTunes. Although I am not a Luddite at heart, I am fairly incompetent.
> 
> I love the 19th century the best. I am a retired literature teacher who specialized in poetry.


Welcome!

Sinifini Music had a recent overview of how classical music streaming fared on various streaming services. Their focus was on the UK, so rights may vary in other regions.

I use Spotify Premium and it is definitely worthwhile for me. Not all of their 25 to 30 million tracks are classical but enough that I always have something to listen to. As an exercise I put together a playlist of all the performances of Beethoven's 7th symphony I wanted to listen to and found 80. They have a great selection beyond the warhorses, too.

You can pick what you want to listen to; as long as you're willing to put in a little time to select your own music I highly recommend the service.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

sospiro said:


> I don't use any of the pay-stations. Opera houses like Bayerische Staatsoper offer free streaming of some operas.
> .


Too bad it is the most horrible looking regieteather.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

This Saturday, 2 April, Royal Opera House will live-stream (on its YouTube channel) Gerald Barry's operatic version of _The Importance of Being Earnest_.

Details


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Royal Opera House will live stream _Nabucco_ on 09 June on YouTube and available for 30 days.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

I was hoping to watch this live but I am busy this morning, so I will have to watch it later. Instead I am listening to their _Oedipe_ on BBC Radio 3.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

mountmccabe said:


> I was hoping to watch this live but I am busy this morning, so I will have to watch it later. Instead I am listening to their _Oedipe_ on BBC Radio 3.


I wish I'd gone to see that now but I can't see everything. Wish I could!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Glyndebourne's _Il Barbiere di Siviglia _ will be live streamed on Tuesday 21 June starting at 18:30 and available for seven days afterwards.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/opera/wh...ra-rossini-the-barber-of-seville-live-stream/


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

New production of _Il trovatore_ being live streamed on ROH YouTube channel tonight 14 July 2016 at 19:15 BST (20:15 CET).

Link


----------



## Lensky (May 8, 2016)

sospiro said:


> New production of _Il trovatore_ being live streamed on ROH YouTube channel tonight 14 July 2016 at 19:15 BST (20:15 CET).
> 
> Link


Thank you very much


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

Bayerische Staatsoper has cancelled their livestream of _Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg_ to avoid conflicts with memorial services. The performance is still going on. This is the new production by David Bösch, with Jonas Kaufmann, Wolfgang Koch, Sara Jakubiak, and Christof Fischesser.

They are looking into streaming one of the performances in a few months; it plays again in September/October, with mostly the same cast. Of those few I mentioned Georg Zeppenfeld replaces Fischesser as Pogner and Emma Bell replaces Jakubiak as Eva.

Their statement (in German).


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

mountmccabe said:


> Bayerische Staatsoper has cancelled their livestream of _Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg_ to avoid conflicts with memorial services. The performance is still going on. This is the new production by David Bösch, with Jonas Kaufmann, Wolfgang Koch, Sara Jakubiak, and Christof Fischesser.
> 
> They are looking into streaming one of the performances in a few months; it plays again in September/October, with mostly the same cast. Of those few I mentioned Georg Zeppenfeld replaces Fischesser as Pogner and Emma Bell replaces Jakubiak as Eva.
> 
> Their statement (in German).


Thanks for the info. Understandable.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

mountmccabe said:


> Bayerische Staatsoper has cancelled their livestream of _Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg_ to avoid conflicts with memorial services. The performance is still going on. This is the new production by David Bösch, with Jonas Kaufmann, Wolfgang Koch, Sara Jakubiak, and Christof Fischesser.
> 
> They are looking into streaming one of the performances in a few months; it plays again in September/October, with mostly the same cast. Of those few I mentioned Georg Zeppenfeld replaces Fischesser as Pogner and Emma Bell replaces Jakubiak as Eva.
> 
> Their statement (in German).


September is only just around the corner.


----------



## Scopitone (Nov 22, 2015)

_Probably should have put this note here instead of in the Contemporary Opera thread._

Doesn't seem to work outside of the US, but I just stumbled across:

GREAT PERFORMANCES

*San Francisco Opera's Moby Dick*
Aired: 11/01/13 
_Expires: 10/31/16_
Video has closed captioning.
San Francisco Opera performs the award-winning opera "Moby-Dick," composed by Jake Heggie with libretto by Gene Scheer.

http://www.pbs.org/video/2365112413/#_=_
*
Note the expiration date.*

I am looking forward to checking this out - I should be able to watch it in the PBS app on my Roku.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

Scopitone said:


> GREAT PERFORMANCES
> 
> *San Francisco Opera's Moby Dick*
> Aired: 11/01/13
> ...


I really loved it.

I am forgetting if I was able to watch it via the Roku or not.

Another recent opera available from PBS: _Silent Night_ by Kevin Puts.

http://www.pbs.org/video/2365132185/

This one is available until 12/12/16.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Hector Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict from Glyndebourne. 18:30 BST 09 August 2016 and for seven days.


----------



## Scopitone (Nov 22, 2015)

sospiro said:


> Hector Berlioz: Béatrice et Bénédict from Glyndebourne. 18:30 BST 09 August 2016 and for seven days.


Ooh, sounds fun.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

_Simon Boccanegra_ from Wiener Staatsoper. 19:30 11 August 2016. Free. 

http://www.staatsoperlive.com/en/live/427/simon-boccanegra-2016-08-11/#tab_0


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

sospiro said:


> _Simon Boccanegra_ from Wiener Staatsoper. 19:30 11 August 2016. Free.
> 
> http://www.staatsoperlive.com/en/live/427/simon-boccanegra-2016-08-11/#tab_0


Even more fun, :tiphat:


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

Listen to Thomas Adès' The Exterminating Angel from Salzburg on Swiss radio.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

mountmccabe said:


> Listen to Thomas Adès' The Exterminating Angel from Salzburg on Swiss radio.


Thank you!!! :kiss:

I'm seeing this next April and desperately need to do homework!

You don't happen to know if there's an on-line libretto?


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

mountmccabe said:


> Bayerische Staatsoper has cancelled their livestream of _Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg_ to avoid conflicts with memorial services. The performance is still going on. This is the new production by David Bösch, with Jonas Kaufmann, Wolfgang Koch, Sara Jakubiak, and Christof Fischesser.
> 
> They are looking into streaming one of the performances in a few months; it plays again in September/October, with mostly the same cast. Of those few I mentioned Georg Zeppenfeld replaces Fischesser as Pogner and Emma Bell replaces Jakubiak as Eva.
> 
> Their statement (in German).


They have rescheduled for October 8. It starts at 16:00 in Munich, which is 10:00 in NYC and 7:00 for me in Oakland.

This is quite curious, as it now competes with the first Met Live in HD broadcast of the season. _Tristan und Isolde_ begins two hours later.


----------



## interestedin (Jan 10, 2016)

That's not quite curious, that's absurd. Scheduling two rare broadcasts who most likely share a very similar (and small) target audience for the same time??


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

I agree, though they were not in a good position. Any choice they made would have been criticized. This is a short run of only three performances. So they could have picked a Friday, a Monday, or the Saturday they went with, or not streamed it at all.

I considered opting for the encore presentation of Tristan, but the 7 AM start time (for me) for Meistersinger is too early for me to reschedule anything for.


----------



## graziesignore (Mar 13, 2015)

I am looking forward to the Opera Platform's streaming (supposedly, actually live) of Otello on Saturday the 24th. I don't know the Otello but the Desdemona is Ermonela Jaho and the Iago is George Petean -- who I like, but I am curious to see how he comes off as Iago since he is on the lyric side. Teatro Real Madrid... their production of La Traviata with Jaho, last year (which kicked off Opera Platform in fact) was quite decent. So I will be watching this one.


----------



## interestedin (Jan 10, 2016)

mountmccabe said:


> I agree, though they were not in a good position. Any choice they made would have been criticized. This is a short run of only three performances. So they could have picked a Friday, a Monday, or the Saturday they went with, or not streamed it at all.
> 
> I considered opting for the encore presentation of Tristan, but the 7 AM start time (for me) for Meistersinger is too early for me to reschedule anything for.


For me, cinema beats online so easy choice...


----------



## graziesignore (Mar 13, 2015)

The Opera Platform's live stream of Otello is on today starting at 1:40 PM Eastern.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

interestedin said:


> For me, cinema beats online so easy choice...


And now Jonas Kaufmann has dropped out of the Meistersinger (and other scheduled performances), with Burkhard Fritz replacing him as Walther.

I'd still like to see it, but I'm also choosing Tristan.


----------



## graziesignore (Mar 13, 2015)

Well, 3/4 of the way in, I'm certainly enjoying this Otello a lot more than the Met's recent production (which is the last one I saw). The staging is leaving me flat (what was with the crazy dancer in Act I?) but the voices are all rock-solid. Another quality (albeit a tad bland) livestream from Teatro Real Madrid.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

Turns out Teatro Real is streaming today's performance of _Der fliegende Holländer_ via their Facebook page.

The production is by La fura dels Baus. Cast includes Kwangchul Youn, Samuel Youn, Nikolai Schukoff, and Ingela Brimberg.

It's supposed to start in a couple minutes (8 pm in Madrid, 11 AM PST/2 PM EST)


----------



## graziesignore (Mar 13, 2015)

The Opera Platform is streaming Madama Butterfly from Brussels. Interesting production where Cio Cio San is portrayed as a lifesized puppet on stage (with the soprano, in old age makeup, singing from downstage left). Kind of the way the horse was done in The War Horse, with puppeteers in black operating the Cio Cio San puppet. The conceit is that Cio Cio San (the live soprano) is a ghost doomed to retell her story for all eternity. Not sure how well it works, but it seems to me someone would have tried this idea before.

I refuse to spoil what happens when she brings out the baby Pinkerton, though.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

graziesignore said:


> The Opera Platform is streaming Madama Butterfly from Brussels. Interesting production where Cio Cio San is portrayed as a lifesized puppet on stage (with the soprano, in old age makeup, singing from downstage left). Kind of the way the horse was done in The War Horse, with puppeteers in black operating the Cio Cio San puppet. The conceit is that Cio Cio San (the live soprano) is a ghost doomed to retell her story for all eternity. Not sure how well it works, but it seems to me someone would have tried this idea before.
> 
> I refuse to spoil what happens when she brings out the baby Pinkerton, though.


That was weird. I have by the way seen the tenor that sung Pinkerton in the same role live. I thought he sounded like a sheep and he did hear too. Since Butterfly is an old ghost does that mean she survive the opera and dies much later?


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

BBC is now streaming video of the Opera North semi-staged presentation of the Ring Cycle, as filmed in Leeds in 2016.

There are English subtitles.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

mountmccabe said:


> BBC is now streaming video of the Opera North semi-staged presentation of the Ring Cycle, as filmed in Leeds in 2016.
> 
> There are English subtitles.


I've had some problems trying to access Radio 3 material in the States. I get the "no streaming available in your country" sign


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

Strange! I am also in the United States, and it streams for me. I have no idea what the issue may be.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I only know that when it is on the iPlayer only U.K resident have access ( with T.V.) and radios streams are on my cable. 
BBC 1 to Four.
( Netherlands)


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Pugg said:


> I only know that when it is on the iPlayer only U.K resident have access ( with T.V.) and radios streams are on my cable.
> BBC 1 to Four.
> ( Netherlands)


Yes, I was referring to the player, thanks Pugg


----------



## graziesignore (Mar 13, 2015)

Watching Munich's live streaming Andrea Chenier with Jonas Kaufmann (apparently one of the few roles he will continue to turn up for). I'll always like watching any production of this opera, but I can never help comparing any production I see with my first Andrea Chenier - the 1985 Royal Opera production. It's fascinating to see the difference between that Reagan-era production -- where the Countess di Coigny was a ditzy, but mostly harmless noblewoman, for example (who probably really did give to the poor) -- with today's version which casts her as a real nasty who beats the servants (who are always on view in the basement in this staging). Lots of other whack-you-over-the-head moments so far including Maddalena and Bersi spending most of the first part of Act I in the basement hanging out with the help. JUST IN CASE YOU THINK THEY ARE COMPLICIT WITH TYRANNY! THEY'RE NOT!!!! (And Chenier's clothes are filthy, because, you know, he's a poet and one of the good guys and we wouldn't want to be confused by any subtleties...)

But! This is a production that works on many LEVELS. (Upper, middle, lower)

For me, of course, keeping that 1985 production in mind, which had the best Gerard ever in my opinion (G. Zancanaro), it's always going to be a long afternoon when the baritone isn't up to that standard (note: it's not a good thing when the baritone singing the Incroyable is better than the Gerard). But thank God, we have another star baritone singing the role of Chenier today so all is well.  Now if only they could have gotten Domingo to sing Gerard this time then it would be very "interesting" indeed.


----------



## huntsman (Jan 28, 2013)

I started wading through the 21 pages of this thread, but I'm very new to opera and my head was spinning after the first seven!

Since I live in South Africa and our opera output is sketchy at best, I am interested in viewing HD quality opera on line, and I have learned that 'MetPlayer' seems to be quite popular. Having gone onto the site for a look, I find it an attractive deal....my question is, are there any other sites that offer this type of service, perhaps in Europe, before I commit to what is quite a large some of money thanks to our exchange rate?


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

Medici.tv is more European-based. Their VOD catalog has 1800+ titles. Though this is more than just opera: "A rare and exclusive selection of concerts, ballets, operas, documentaries, master classes, behind-the-scenes and interviews."

You can check out how it works for free. They host 100+ free livestreams per year (free) and you can watch up to 3 replays/month with their free plan.

The paid subscription allows you access to the VOD catalog. It is, to the USA, at least, slightly more expensive than the Met Player at cost, but I am always getting emails from them offering 20% or even 40% discount on a year subscription.

Wiener Staatsoper also has an opera subscription. Each opera is livestreamed/tape delayed and then available for 72 hours after the initial stream.

The live broadcasts are not archived. They do have a collection of for-purchase videos (around €5 each), and some of the subscription packages appear to give access to these as well.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

And just to clarify, I am in the USA and don't know if these are available in South Africa. Good luck and I hope you find something you like!


----------



## huntsman (Jan 28, 2013)

mountmccabe said:


> Medici.tv is more European-based. Their VOD catalog has 1800+ titles. Though this is more than just opera: "A rare and exclusive selection of concerts, ballets, operas, documentaries, master classes, behind-the-scenes and interviews."
> 
> You can check out how it works for free. They host 100+ free livestreams per year (free) and you can watch up to 3 replays/month with their free plan.
> 
> ...


This is a great start! Much appreciated :tiphat:

I have signed up for the Free Membership of Medici (in order to test access from SA) and it seems fine! :trp: Thanks again!


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

The charity event for the Inle Trust at the V & A a couple of days ago and featuring Joseph Calleja and Rebecca Newman is still online here at the moment. http://www.youreventstream.com/broadcast.html


----------



## huntsman (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks, Annied :tiphat:


----------



## Scopitone (Nov 22, 2015)

Medici.tv looks like a pretty great option, even at $20 a month. I like that it includes a lot of ballet, as well. Might be the tool that finally gets me to pull the trigger on a Chromecast.


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

huntsman said:


> Thanks, Annied :tiphat:


You're welcome.

Before you start laying out cash, have you thought about looking around to see what other options there are? For example, a very obliging German guy lists all the classical music events, including opera, that are available on German television channels. You can find his webpage here. https://www.klassikkalender.de/klassische-musik-im-tv/ There's not a great deal in the immediate future, but scrolling down, there are several interesting things coming along in July.

You won't be able to watch them direct from the channels' own websites, but a quick google should provide you with the means to view.

(If there are any similar webpages showing schedules from other countries, it would be interesting to collect the links to them.)


----------



## huntsman (Jan 28, 2013)

Good idea -

www.theoperaplatform.eu seems rather good and I've found a number on YouTube, but my old eyes require HD these days and YouTube don't seem to have the best quality...

Ah, the joys of living in the jungle...


----------



## JScott (Sep 11, 2017)

I was able (via an European ISP) to download the first two acts of the 2106 Bayreuth Parsifal (the production of which I was sorely disappointed ). Would anyone please refer me to where I might download the third act so that I might have a full production?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

G. Bizet - Djamileh


----------

